# Need advice on a reverse phone number lookup



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Many of you may remember me from the spring/summer. I've suspected my wife of infidelity but can't pin point any concrete evidence until maybe now. She traveled on business back in sept and I checked her phone log. Low a behold one night at 10:15pm she called a number. 

I did a google search of reverse phone lookups and it seems they give free basic info but if you want name and address they charge. I am willing to pay but would like the best info for my money. 

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

hey Jerry

Try Spokeo.com, that might help. You can also PM Shamwow because I think he was successful tracking down a phone number.

Good Luck

HM64


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Try Bandit45 also.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

Hum how long was the call? Was other times it was called?


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

sirdano said:


> Hum how long was the call? Was other times it was called?


Thanks guys. 

Her blackberry just show a call going out. Not length of call. I took a video of her call log on my iPhone and will do a check today if that number was called before. 

The strange thing about it was she emailed me that night saying she was tired and going to bed at around 9:30pm. No call to me, just email.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Jerry,
I think you should PM badbane, as well.
Need I say, be very careful to find and gather evidences.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

And sorry that you are still having to look.

Has the jerky neighbor dropped of any of his firewood off at your house yet???


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

AngryandUsed said:


> Jerry,
> I think you should PM badbane, as well.
> Need I say, be very careful to find and gather evidences.


Oh yes, i am. Learned from my mistakes in the past about confronting with no evidence. She has no idea about GPS/VAR. both are well hidden.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

happyman64 said:


> And sorry that you are still having to look.
> 
> Has the jerky neighbor dropped of any of his firewood off at your house yet???


No firewood but he borrowed power washer last weekend. Texted me asking. I told him its in shed. My son said "neighbor" is here for power washer. My wife heard that and asked why he needed it. I said he texted me asking to borrow it. Seen her looking out side door to see if he was still getting it but he left. About 20 minutes later she asked to use my phone to lookup something on google and after she was done I noticed my text app opened and apparently she was looking at what he texted me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

???

I can't imagine being bothered to look at a text like that from a neighbor.

I'm sorry things haven't really changed. 

Or do you have some improvements to report?


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

iheartlife said:


> ???
> 
> I can't imagine being bothered to look at a text like that from a neighbor.
> 
> ...


Yeah, she doesn't know I seen her at door or seen that she peeked at the text. 

Improvements, well I would have to say yes. But that's because I don't let her walk all over me like in the past. MMSG and my Map are still going on. I do notice her trying to up her sex rank by doing sit ups and squats.(not a hard, full workout) Thing is, she is already in good shape but for some reason she is trying to get her abs to show more definition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

jerry123 said:


> Many of you may remember me from the spring/summer. I've suspected my wife of infidelity but can't pin point any concrete evidence until maybe now. She traveled on business back in sept and I checked her phone log. Low a behold one night at 10:15pm she called a number.
> 
> I did a google search of reverse phone lookups and it seems they give free basic info but if you want name and address they charge. I am willing to pay but would like the best info for my money.
> 
> ...


Jerry

Couple of suggestions ----

Why don't you just call the number?

If you have a home phone line -- dial *67 first and make sure you get a 2nd dial tone. This will turn off caller id and your number will not be displayed.

If you have a friend who knows about this situation -- borrow their phone and call the number.

Just something to think about.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

jh52 said:


> Jerry
> 
> Couple of suggestions ----
> 
> ...


:iagree:

Call it from a phone not linked to you. I've done this before. If you can, arrange to call from some random business phone, or even a stranger's cell (tell them it's an emergency) - whatever you need to do.

When they answer, say "I'm sorry did I get Mark, or Jim?" They might say neither, or say, "No, this is XXX, who is this?" (so you'll have a name) And then just apologize that it's the wrong number. The other person will be mildly annoyed but dismiss it as a wrong number and not even think about it. But on the off chance they did, the phone isn't linked to you in any way.

And if it's a woman, you are probably okay - it's likely some friend. It would be helpful if you knew how long the call was for. If only like 1 minute - it could have been anything and I would dismiss it. But if like 30 minutes or something, that's suspicious.


----------



## cabin fever (Feb 9, 2012)

spokeo is hit and miss. Heck I entered my # on there, and it brought up the wrong info. 

either way, if your worried about it showing up on your account, i have a spokeo account, and can run the # if you wanna PM it to me. 

There was also a website I found that you could enter the #, it called it from the PC, and then played the info back for you (like the voicemail message you get when you call a #) It shows up as some weird # so they have no idea who is calling, and usually think its a telemarketer, so they don't answer, and you get the voicemail greeting. Unfortunatley I can't remember what the website is. 

good luck.


----------



## kruppmart (May 10, 2012)

If it is a cell phone, you can try spydialer-dot-com. The call will got directly to the voice mail of the cell phone and the program records it. If you are lucky, the person has set up a personal VM message and you know who it it. You can try it first on your own cell phone to see how it works (it's free)


----------



## cabin fever (Feb 9, 2012)

Thats the one I was talking about. Spydialer.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

AngryandUsed said:


> Jerry,
> I think you should PM badbane, as well.
> Need I say, be very careful to find and gather evidences.


I am lurking.

LOL just thought I would chime in. I see some red flag here with her behavior. Thought becareful jumping to conclusions. You wanna treat this like a police investigation. So chalk the behavior as a person of interest. I Think since you have a phone number you can now go to the online phone records. AT&T phone records go back 16 months. I am sure most carriers have similar logging. Look up the online logs, then sort them by phone number. See if there is a pattern of calls. 

IF you think she is using the phone for her extra marital stuff. The phone records should always be the first stop. A lot of people do the dumb thing of posting their phone number online. Before you pay money on a reverse lookup.

(guys if you post a phone number online only post your business number not a personal number. If you personal number is on a business card that's okay but don't put it online or someone might post it somewhere and next thing you know you have ten thousand text messages, a full voicemail, and 250 missed calls. and a phone bill to match.)

So you go online get the phone records then you sort by number. You are looking for people your wife calls close to, or more than you. Next step is to sort the calls by duration. You are looking for any numbers that are called consistently for excessive durations. I'd say the ten minute mark is a good number to go by. Then once you have the numbers by frequency and duration, you want to determine who the number most frequently called AND the longest duration. Start from the top work you way down.

If google doesn't turn up anything just do a fake call back. I just got called from this number I was just wondering who this is and what regards the call was for. See if you can get them to give you their first and last name. 

Call spoofing is kind of complex your best bet is to call from your phone since he won't have your number. Remember *69 though folks.


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I am using spy dialer. 
It's her work phone so any records are not allowed to be seen. 
Just what calls are on there her phone. 

I paid $15 for Spokeo since I did not want to bother you guys with 20 or so numbers. 

Yes, the behavior of her when the neighbor texted me is strange to say the least. Why would she make the effort to walk over to the side door and see if he is still here and to make up a story to see my phone and purposely read his text. BTW, his number is not on her phone in any contact list or being shown called in the last year. 

If any number does look suspicious I will call it from a friends house.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

jerry123 said:


> Thanks everyone. I am using spy dialer.
> It's her work phone so any records are not allowed to be seen.
> Just what calls are on there her phone.
> 
> ...


Yes, but Jerry, I thought you were going to check on that one number she called at 10:30pm after she "went to bed"?

What happened to that?

Regarding the neighbor - looking outside to see someone digging around in your shed isn't a big deal in my book.

Regarding the text she wanted to see...she already knows you are suspicious about him and her, right? She may very well be hypersensitive to whatever communications are going on between you and him because of that.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> Yes, but Jerry, I thought you were going to check on that one number she called at 10:30pm after she "went to bed"?
> 
> What happened to that?
> 
> ...


It all started with her missing bc pills as I recall right?


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Spokeo'd 2 numbers that are on her phone that night. 10:11 and 10:15pm. One is a college woman and one is a college guy. She was traveling to Wisconsin for work. Recruiting interns. There is an hour difference in time zone and her phone may not have adjusted. So it may be 9:11/9:15pm since we are EST. could have been setting up meetings for next day to meet them. 

As for neighbor, I have not brought up any accusations since April. We are at a point where she thinks I believe what she told me. She does not know of the two VAR recordings I have. One where she is reading off an email/text back in May when she was waiting for me to get back from an IC session. I told her to be in bed in sexy outfit when I get back. Hid VAR under bed and caught her saying "you're so f'in bad" then reading "wish I had that college f'in appt there" from a text or email she got. 

Then, in sept of this year she was pulling out of garage and stops in driveway for 15 seconds. The. her saying in car to herself "shut up, " 5 second pause then "you F'in miss me." That was 1 week after getting back from a work trip. 

Strange to say the least...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

tom67 said:


> It all started with her missing bc pills as I recall right?


Close, her UTI pills. Her tubes are tied so no BC needed. 

Good memory though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh and BTW, if you have a phone number and put it in search bar on Facebook and that person has it associated with their account then they pop up. Spokeo did not get me the guys info. I just put his cell number on FB and he came up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

jerry123 said:


> Oh and BTW, if you have a phone number and put it in search bar on Facebook and that person has it associated with their account then they pop up. Spokeo did not get me the guys info. I just put his cell number on FB and he came up.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


As bandit would say let me break out the popcorn I hope it's nothing though.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

You can just google the number. I have four cell phones on my family plan and found all four listed on one site.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

jerry123 said:


> Spokeo'd 2 numbers that are on her phone that night. 10:11 and 10:15pm. One is a college woman and one is a college guy. She was traveling to Wisconsin for work. Recruiting interns. There is an hour difference in time zone and her phone may not have adjusted. So it may be 9:11/9:15pm since we are EST. could have been setting up meetings for next day to meet them.
> 
> As for neighbor, I have not brought up any accusations since April. We are at a point where she thinks I believe what she told me. She does not know of the two VAR recordings I have. One where she is reading off an email/text back in May when she was waiting for me to get back from an IC session. I told her to be in bed in sexy outfit when I get back. Hid VAR under bed and caught her saying "you're so f'in bad" then reading "wish I had that college f'in appt there" from a text or email she got.
> 
> ...


I hadn't heard about that 2nd VAR thing. Since you didn't add a question mark, it sounds more like someone she used to work with, or an old flame. Clearly it's somebody she used to see in some capacity, but doesn't any longer.


----------



## sunshinetoday (Mar 7, 2012)

Pipl dot com, and 123people dot com are good sleuthing websites. I feel like I could be a private eye after all the stuff I uncovered about my Hs OW.


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Gabriel said:


> I hadn't heard about that 2nd VAR thing. Since you didn't add a question mark, it sounds more like someone she used to work with, or an old flame. Clearly it's somebody she used to see in some capacity, but doesn't any longer.


Yeah, I stopped posting updates and concentrated on evidence gathering since there was not much to post. So clearly she is communicating on some level but is either deleting them right away or it's a method on the blackberry that I don't know of. I even checked BB messanger. I don't have much time to look at her phone though. Roughly 1-2 minutes. 

One time she was doing something on it in the car. I peaked over and seen a blue bar going across the bottom like she was opening up sometimes. Then typing. I am an apple guy and know nothing about BB's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

black berries + spyware = she'll have no effin clue. apple and android phones are twice as hard as BB phones to put spyware on. Checkout mobistealth.com. How hard is it to get you hands on the phone?

Why would a college recruiter be calling people at 9m Or did I just remember that incorrectly. I mean she might be talking to a woman on there you just don't know yet try to keep things in perspective. Try not to skew everything. you don't know exactly what's going on yet so don't make it worse on yourself.


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

I did try a mobile spy on her BB. I downloaded it on her phone and it seemed fine until I tried to access from web site and everytime I did that a warning came up on her phone asking to allow access for a certain site. It popped up allow or deny. Plus, the spy ware was draing her battery like crazy. She confronted me on it and I was able to convince her my son must have downloaded something after playing with it. 
It's a work phone so I think the security features on it or the server it was going through caught it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

jerry123 said:


> I did try a mobile spy on her BB. I downloaded it on her phone and it seemed fine until I tried to access from web site and everytime I did that a warning came up on her phone asking to allow access for a certain site. It popped up allow or deny. Plus, the spy ware was draing her battery like crazy. She confronted me on it and I was able to convince her my son must have downloaded something after playing with it.
> It's a work phone so I think the security features on it or the server it was going through caught it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That sucks plus you could have legal problems being a company phone. I guess hiring a pi for the next business trip to ease your mind just grasping at straws.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you thought about a hidden cam in her car positioned to see a phone , maybe in the dome light?


----------



## jerry123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Have you thought about a hidden cam in her car positioned to see a phone , maybe in the dome light?


That's an idea, but her dome light is on rear view mirror. 

It's obvious her phone is way of communicating. I just need her to mess up and not delete something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

